# What is the type of purpose of these particular screws?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I was giving this big big container of screws and fasterners that some dumbass contractors left on a deck at my significant others house so I was able to take them. They are mostly regular deckscrews, but a few of these extra long, gold colored screws with an unusual head and bit required. What is the purpose of these compared to regular screws? Thanks!


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I think they are for screwing landscape timbers together.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

they look like grk screws and are high strength.and cost a lot of money and are worth every penny.if you got em for free,save em.i used to sell that brand.high quality.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

its a truss head screw, used in cabinet building and other builds, large washer type head gives great grab and pressure, one sometims has to be careful if using power torque driver to not strip unit, quite a few come with the ddrill head to ease install


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

> they look like grk screws and are high strength.and cost a lot of money and are worth every penny.if you got em for free,save em.i used to sell that brand.high quality.
> 
> - pottz


I concur and used similar to these recently. Torx heads don't cam out when using an impact driver.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Look like GRK Brand. Structural rated.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hmm, just a tad long for pocketholes on 19mm stock.
> 
> ... and cost a lot of money and are worth every penny.if you got em for free,save em.i *used to sell that brand*.high quality.
> 
> ...


switched to a similar brand thats just as good but about 30% cheaper. most of our customers it's all about pruce sadly.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 GRK RSS Rugged Structural Screws.
The secondary spiral just above the threads make id easy.
Typically used with pressure treated lumber on outdoor projects due the corrosion resistant coating.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

The Contractor would have likely remembered to pack those screws back on the truck as he paid for them. Employees can get in a hurry and fail to walk the jobsite one final time to check for items missed. Ask me how I know. I go to jobsites and find boxes of wire, step ladders and other items left behind. Probably buy 10 Kline 10 in one screwdrivers a year for employees' that already have them. Got to the office at 8:00 AM and the van was idling in the lot I turned it off. Employee didn't leave until 8:40, oh I might add that I am wearing short sleeves today.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Assuming the deck is connected to the house, these were most likely used to attach the deck ledger board to the house rim joist.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, structural screws and expensive. A quick browse through your local big box "borg" center would show you all kinds of fancy screws. Worth the time as you can find out all things that are not obvious.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my selection of grk screws.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Assuming the deck is connected to the house, these were most likely used to attach the deck ledger board to the house rim joist.
> 
> - JohnDon


I don't do decks anymore but they used to be bolt thru into rim joist. Current code here is for deck to be free standing and not attached to house


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> my selection of grk screws.
> 
> - pottz


Enough there to justify hiring a security guard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> my selection of grk screws.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


luckily i got them at cost !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> my selection of grk screws.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


And *yazall* have a go at my expensive *Fe$tool*, yet ya don't hold back on the cost of a screw.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> my selection of grk screws.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


duckie you know damn well good quality screws are worth the money.and no dirty come backs,i know you too well. ;-/


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Those big GRK screws are 2 for a dollar in bulk. That's a USA dollar, not one a dem more slender dollars.

...and they're *still* made in you know where.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Those big GRK screws are 2 for a dollar in bulk. That s a USA dollar, not one a dem more slender dollars.
> 
> ...and they re *still* made in you know where.
> 
> - Ocelot


german engineered owned by a canadian company and made in taiwan !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think he was saying the contractor was dumb to leave the screws behind.
> 
> - Ocelot


+1


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Similar to these I keep on hand. GRK 3 1/8" Cabinet screws.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Similar to these I keep on hand. GRK 3 1/8" Cabinet screws. As stated gold is treated lumber approved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes !


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

> why are the contractors dumbasses?
> 
> - 1thumb


because they left about 15 12 foot 6×6 boards, about a thousand 2 inch deck screws and a handful of these screws at the jobsite once they finished the deck


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

eh i think leaving hundreds of dollars of lumber and gear at a jobsite is pretty dumb yeah

also, its too* not "to" 


> Not sure why the contractor is a dumb butt when you are to dumb, lazy or both to do a simple google search or pull up Lowe's/menards/homedepot website and look there. Yeah those are for decks, the gold means it's treated and won't rust when in contact with treated lumber, it's a hex head (or star drive). Usually those are used in weight bearing places like when the floor joist attaches to the front posts or house. The expended head makes sure it doesn't pull through.
> Respect your local contractor. They do the stuff u can't.
> 
> - JCamp


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Also, I did look it up on the google meister. But I didn't find any info on these massive versions. only the standard diameter screw grks.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Some may call them dumbasses, others may call them smart.
I see the route you took.

15- 12 foot 6×6 is a little extreme but that is just your word, but even if…..

I have know contractors that put the costs of materials, plus their markup, into the cost of the job. 
When they are done everything has been paid for.

It costs the contractor more money to pay an employee to load up the extras haul them back to their storage,
and then cost them money to store the material. 
Then when there comes an opportunity to use them, they spend more time/money going to the storage to find a partial amount of wood they need and still have to order for the rest for the job, where as the costs for all of the job is included in the bid.
You tell me what makes the contractor more money?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Some may call them dumbasses, others may call them smart.
> I see the route you took.
> 
> 15- 12 foot 6×6 is a little extreme but that is just your word, but even if…..
> ...


Sorry, but if a contractor ordered that many extra beams, he is a [email protected] That's an unconscionable amount of waste, if that much material was left over. When I designed tooling or flight hardware, we got "stuck" with some extra material because we had to have certified material (aerospace) even if it didn't go into space (or at least all of it). I think the best example was a space part design that required parts that were tiny enough at part of their structure that they had to be tied together with Kevlar tow (used for making Kevlar vests). We had to buy a spool that had about 5 miles (by my calculation) of tow, and only needed about 20 feet of it. SMH.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Sorry, but if a contractor ordered that many extra beams, he is a [email protected] That s an unconscionable amount of waste, if that much material was left over.
> - Dark_Lightning


Yes "if"....
We weren't there and know nothing of the contract.
I for one don't believe everything I read on the internet. 
I just tried to give some incite on how contractors may operate.

Every company is different. Some may have a huge shop/warehouse and salvage everything.
Some may work out of an office with a small storage shed.
There could be many reasons why materials are left behind. 
Maybe there was a design change 1/2 way through, who knows, I don't.
Maybe the guy just made a mistake, I have. But then maybe I'm a dumbass too.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

funny stuff, making comments on assumptions about something you probably have no real knowledge about, try being a contractor and lets see how that works for you. 
different world than peddling around a wood shop, especially when dealing with employees, .

I get a giggle out of folks who think they know a contractors mind set, heck i dont even know my mind set some days, each job has nuances, and well, frankly the internet spawns a lot of bull********************e stories that if true, no one would be in biz, no one would be right ,but only the poster knows the truth, yeah right. 
not defending, its just old stuff for supposed intelligent beings to gossip about crap they probably would be terrified to accomplish, just saying, 
flame me if you like, i'm fire proof, and frankly enjoy a good banter.
Rj in az


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well ive been selling material to contractors in one of the toughest markets there is for over 40 years and if your not a contractor making assumptions about why they did or didn't is just dumb.could have been the customer paid for all the material and they left it for him to use or return.if we get a framer trying to return material we know the customer paid for we wont take it back.so before you call a contractor a dumbass know the facts first.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> why are the contractors dumbasses?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> ...


Mistakes on take offs happen. Job scope changes. Your significant other paid for the lumber and screws. Who's the dumbass?


----------



## Vuddha29 (Apr 3, 2021)

> that is exactly what I am saying, sounds liike JCamp is a little dumb
> 
> - Jimothy


That seems really uncalled for. Nowhere in the original post suggested that that's the reason why they are "dumb".

JCamp actually made a good point.

In any case, as others have alluded to, materials are the cheapest aspect of any job for a contractor (with some exceptions, of course).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> that is exactly what I am saying, sounds liike JCamp is a little dumb
> 
> I think he was saying the contractor was dumb to leave the screws behind.
> 
> ...


HA, you might wanna check the cost of lumber and building materials lately.ive got customers hurting badly by costs rising faster than they can keep up with.as ive said be careful with your judgement about contractors unless you are one.


----------



## Vuddha29 (Apr 3, 2021)

> that is exactly what I am saying, sounds liike JCamp is a little dumb
> 
> I think he was saying the contractor was dumb to leave the screws behind.
> 
> ...


Good point! I forgot about the crazy costs of things nowadays.

In any case, there's no suggestion about why they are supposedly dumb in the original post.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> that is exactly what I am saying, sounds liike JCamp is a little dumb
> 
> I think he was saying the contractor was dumb to leave the screws behind.
> 
> ...


that was an assumption !


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

you


> why are the contractors dumbasses?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

they didnt pay for it though, they just left it there and dissapeared lol


> why are the contractors dumbasses?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey jimothy chill man,it's sunday,no need to get the blood pressure up.it's all good man.this started out with you asking what the screws were for and damn,an lj's ******************** fest broke out,again !!!! maybe have a beer or a nice glass of wine like i am and enjoy whats left of a very short weekend ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Hey guys, I was giving this big big container of screws and fasterners that some dumbass contractors left on a deck at my significant others house so I was able to take them.
> 
> - Jimothy


I'm just wondering if there was a courtesy call to the contractor to let them know about the left material before you stole them?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey guys, I was giving this big big container of screws and fasterners that some dumbass contractors left on a deck at my significant others house so I was able to take them.
> 
> - Jimothy
> 
> ...


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

After reading this thread, I thought I accidentally entered the Facebook group " *Woodworking for the Clueless and Classless"* because that's the kind of BS that goes on in most FaceBook woodworking groups over there.

Stop ganging up on one another, already!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hey guys, I was giving this big big container of screws and fasterners that some dumbass contractors left on a deck at my significant others house so I was able to take them.
> 
> - Jimothy
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

This thread started with asking about a screw and turned into a 3 ring circus. Material to contractors is not the same as it is for a home owner. Like LeeRoy said most of the time it's paid for in the price of the job. I've been on jobs where they throw brand new sheet rock, 5 gal buckets of benjamin mooore paint, and plywood right into garbage trucks. I've been told to throw perfectly reusable material into the dumpster. Being a home owner you could use 4 or 5 boards and a box or 2 of screws. For most contractors they just order what they need for the next job.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.

- Cricket


----------

